# Got nuthin but time ~ a Tutorial!



## *Luna* (Mar 4, 2007)

I had to wait for a delivery man today and thought this would be a great way to kill some time. I had a request for a tutorial on this look from a couple weeks ago. When I originally posted I was sick so I am hoping this end result will be better than the last! So lets get started...

What you will need:






The 2 unlabled brushes are non mac, a short fluffy brush and an angled tip brush, similar to the 266

Eeeek! Freckles in full effect, the bare/moisturized face!





Dab some Studio Fix Fluid all over 





And blend with small circular motions 





For an end result, like so...





Next I grab my Lingering brow pencil and fill in my brows





With one smooth line across the arch





and hopefully they look something like this...





Now that the brows are in a desired shape, I tweeze any unwanted hairs





Moving right along. Time for some Bare Canvas paint. I apply mine with my ring finger tip





And some Beige-ing shade stick





And because it doesn't show up in the picture, I drew you a diagram of where it should go. We are only applying the s/s on the lid and right below the crease where we are going to be applying Mythology





I like to take my ring finger and blend the edges of the s/s





Dip into your Mytology with your 239 and pack a decent layer onto the lid right over Beige-ing









and you should end up with something like this... Don't worry if it's not all perfect





Now for some Shroom





I apply it from the edge of the Mythology to the brow bone, this is going to help me with blending my next color





Pick up some Star Violet with your 239 





Start at the very edge of your eye and angle your brush like so





And go right through your crease about 3/4 of the way. Here is a picture for comparison





After you get both sides, go into your Mythology again and brighten it up a little bit.





Pick up some Goldmine with your 224





And apply to the inner corner and right up to where Star Violet ends. I like to use small circular motions for blending. I think it's ends up looking more natural than the windshield wiper motion.





For an end resule similar to this





Now for some Beauty Marked, use your 219





Place a dot like this





and blend it upwards and inwards to darken the crease slightly, use that circular motion ladies!!!





Now dip into Shroom with your 224 and highlight your brow bone and blend out any uneven lines





Get some Goldmine on your 212 and place agains your lower lash line, I had some fall out from Star Violet so I just blended right on into it.





You should have the following, or something simlar to it









Grab your good ol 239 again and grab some Woodwinked and place just like this...









Now for the Blitz N Glitz, dip in with your 266 





I wipe any excess on a paper towel





I have almond shaped eyes so I like to accentuate that with a cat eye kind of wing, starting like this to make the guide for my wing













And line your entire eye, you should have the following









Now grab some mascara, I use Difinicils, and make a funny mascara face





And this is what I look like now





Now that the brow highlighting and shadows are done with, I finish my brows. I take my wannabe 266 and grab some Espresso shadow and darken them. I was once told by an estheticis teacher the following "Remember ladies, your brows are sisters, not twins!" If they aren't exact, it's ok, as long as they look similar =)









Now for the face, get your 187 and grab some Shimpagne MSF





And swipe across forhead like this









Then grab some more Shimpagne and make one smooth swipe from your cheekbone to your temple like this









Lightly down the bridge of your nose





And lastly your chin









and still with your 187 get some Fab blush





And apply upwards in small circular motion in the hollows of your cheeks





And now we have this





Time for the lips! I used Boss Brown Pro Longwear Lusture





and this is important... WAIT for it to dry completely or it will start to peel and flake off.





It should feel dry and kind of sticky at the same time and apply your clear Lusture Glass over it





And now we're done! Here is the final result

















I hope you liked my first tut ever. I kinda had fun doing it but it was definetely a days event!


----------



## n_c (Mar 5, 2007)

That was an awesome tutorial. Thanks for the tip on how to add depth by using the dark color, in this case beauty marked. I swear, I learn something new here everyday!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm so glad you liked it! It was pretty much for you LOL =)


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Mar 5, 2007)

Excellent tutorial, very detailed and thorough!  That's a beautiful color combo, you look gorgeous =) 
I really like the beauty marked trick too, definitely going to put that one to use!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, your tutorial is awesome! I think you have inspired me to do one as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



LOVE this look on you!


----------



## missy29 (Mar 5, 2007)

That looks stunning! Well done. You have inspired me to give that a go!


----------



## aziza (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow! Your technique is perfect...and I loved the way you used Beauty Marked too. I have it but hardly ever touch it lol. I want to try this look tomorrow!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 5, 2007)

great tut! i love the final look. very pretty!


----------



## user79 (Mar 5, 2007)

Great tut, you explained eveything so well. The finished look is gorgeous on you. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 5, 2007)

beautiful! 
ur freckles are cute!


----------



## tanitabg (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_beautiful! 
ur freckles are cute!_

 
 I couldn`t agree more  . Very  nice  combination of colours  .
Thanks


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Mar 5, 2007)

IT'S AWESOME!!! please do more tuts!! i loved it!!!!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 5, 2007)

Great tut!! I have all of the e/s at home and I'm gonna try this tomorrow!!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~*Starlicious*~* 

 
_Great tut!! I have all of the e/s at home and I'm gonna try this tomorrow!!_

 
Awesome!!! Please post if you do, I would love to see how other peoples turn out!!!


----------



## pink_candy (Mar 5, 2007)

great talent!
i love this tut!


----------



## Bianca (Mar 5, 2007)

That's really gorgeous and you explain everything so well! Thanks!


----------



## dinou (Mar 5, 2007)

Your tut ist great, it's beautiful ! Thanks for posting it !!!


----------



## zori (Mar 5, 2007)

Love this tutorial - detailed and lots of pics. Thank you for the tip on blending in a circular motion instead of side to side.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 5, 2007)

Very cute!! I love it.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Mar 5, 2007)

omg can i have your lashes? lol


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clayzgurl04* 

 
_omg can i have your lashes? lol_

 
Teeheehee, Thanks, but sorry... I'm quite fond of them myself.


----------



## Simi (Mar 5, 2007)

Great tutorial


----------



## Janice (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow! An amazing kickoff for this months contest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for taking the time to make your first tutorial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's great you included so much detail and technique description, it really helps alot of people!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Wow! An amazing kickoff for this months contest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for taking the time to make your first tutorial. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's great you included so much detail and technique description, it really helps alot of people!_

 
Thanks! I did my best to include aspects of different tutorials that I have personally found helpful. I hope it's put to good use! :dancey:


----------



## NFTP (Mar 5, 2007)

i love how you explained everything in detail. i think you made a fantastic tutorial.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 5, 2007)

AWESOME TUTORIAL!  Seriously - great job!!  You really emphasized all the right steps to make it easy to recreate!  And of course it looks gorgeous


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 6, 2007)

That was a wonderful tut! You explained everything perfectly!!! Thanks


----------



## Me220 (Mar 6, 2007)

Excellent and clear tutorial. Beautiful work!


----------



## MacMickey (Mar 6, 2007)

I love it! It is beautiful. I wish I had skills like that. I am still learning though.


----------



## oddinary (Mar 6, 2007)

first, you are gorgeous!
second, you just convinced me i need to buy fab blush!
third - i love this tutorial! thank you!!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 6, 2007)

pretty


----------



## miss_emc (Mar 6, 2007)

wow girl you've definately got some talent there, trully stunning!


----------



## poppy z (Mar 6, 2007)

I love your tut!
the colors together are great!
thx for sharing!


----------



## xJUDYx (Mar 7, 2007)

tut was VERY well done! the end result is gorgeous!


----------



## veilchen (Mar 7, 2007)

Great tutorial, I'm already eager to recreate this look!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 7, 2007)

Great Tut!!!!  thanks for posting.
I will give it a try.


----------



## Jayne (Mar 7, 2007)

thanks for this awesome tut' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one of the best i've seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the final look is absolutely *gorgeous*


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_thanks for this awesome tut' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




one of the best i've seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the final look is absolutely *gorgeous* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WOW Thanks!!! Thats such a huge compliment!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 7, 2007)

I love ur brow!! thanks for the tut!!!!<3


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 7, 2007)

Great tutorial...loved it!I have the same colouring as you so I'm def gonna try this one out...thanx so much!


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 7, 2007)

you look fabulous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now you've made me want to get fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for taking time to do this tutorial, it's very thorough and you have great blending skills


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Mar 7, 2007)

gorgeous!! i adore your freckles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and so funny how you took a picture of your watch, lol


----------



## applefrite (Mar 8, 2007)

I like very much !!!!!!


----------



## bsquared (Mar 8, 2007)

this is one of my fav tutorials! great job . . . i love your freckles! too cute


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 8, 2007)

Your looks are so unique, love your feline eyes. Beautiful lipcolour too!


----------



## kaneda (Mar 10, 2007)

This is a really good tutorial.  In my opinion, its really good because theres a point where I thought this is not going to turn out looking good  (and if it was medoing it at home I would have stopped!), but the final look is so nice and pretty - definatly taught me to keep on going with a look rather than stop half way through. 

Hope that makes sense and isn't offensive!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaneda* 

 
_This is a really good tutorial.  In my opinion, its really good because theres a point where I thought this is not going to turn out looking good  (and if it was medoing it at home I would have stopped!), but the final look is so nice and pretty - definatly taught me to keep on going with a look rather than stop half way through. 

Hope that makes sense and isn't offensive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't find it offensive AT ALL! I have totally been there and done that and wanted to give up in the middle of a look... it happens. I have learned though if I keep going and play around just a little bit longer I usually get something I am happy with rather than starting over... I feel like if I start over I start frustrated and thats NEVER a good thing!


----------



## user79 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for rehosting the pics!


----------



## *MoMay06* (Mar 21, 2007)

What a great tutorial, especially for a "newbie" like me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I can't wait for the day that I can make my makeup look as good as yours!


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **MoMay06** 

 
_What a great tutorial, especially for a "newbie" like me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I can't wait for the day that I can make my makeup look as good as yours!_

 





 Thanks girlie!


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 21, 2007)

Lovely, lovely, LOVELY!!! I love how you know how to layer complementary colors so beautifully! I have yet to learn how to use colors in such a way!


----------



## nyrak (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks so much for the tut!  Really good tip about the 'dot' for the black shadow - I always use to much and it gets muddy quickly!


----------



## Guacamole_Star (Mar 25, 2007)

Really beautifull!!! I love it!!


----------



## breathless (Apr 3, 2007)

i learned a few new things from this tut. thanks!


----------



## Simi (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Coqui (Apr 4, 2007)

I´m really impressed, you look amazing!!!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 4, 2007)

Wow, great tutorial, love the eyes!


----------



## ccarp001 (Apr 4, 2007)

gorgeous! what a great tutorial : )


----------



## chups (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you for this tut ! It is so beautiful ! And your eyes are juste gorgeous !
Your tut is very detailed and well explained.


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Apr 7, 2007)

*This was really fun to look at each step.You did a great job and chose beautiful colors.I like Pro Longwear also.Lasts long.It Looks great on your lips.Very Nice. =)*


----------



## enchantedsushi (Apr 12, 2007)

This is incredibly gorgeous! I love it!


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

love ur freckles <33


----------



## ksyusha (Apr 24, 2007)

beautiful tut!!! thx


----------



## ihartu2 (Oct 26, 2007)

holy hell that was a great tut. 
and you are beautiful! 
i'm def going to try this out 
for tomorrow night


----------



## anjdes (Oct 26, 2007)

Fantastic. You look beautiful! Can't wait for more tutes from you!


----------



## pichima (Oct 26, 2007)

wow, a fantastic tut!!!

you look fabulous, by the way


----------



## KTB (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow I love this !!!


----------



## almmaaa (Oct 27, 2007)

Gorgeous look, love your brows!!!  wish i had as much hair as u!!!


----------



## Chastity (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice tutorial & fantastic look!  very pretty.


----------



## shmoopy (Oct 28, 2007)

thanks so much!  i think this tut will help my blending bigtime!


----------



## mello (Oct 28, 2007)

I love the color combos! Looks fab.
You have a gorgeous smile, too.


----------



## cami101 (Oct 28, 2007)

That was awesome! Thanks for the part about how to 'wing' the eyeliner. I always get that messed up when I try it.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh your lips are to die for!! 
Thanks for the tut


----------



## Saints (Oct 29, 2007)

You're so pretty, I love your skin!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 29, 2007)

Amazing eyes.  I love how they turn up.  The tutorial was excellent.  It was very clear.


----------



## Nicolah (Oct 29, 2007)

It looks great!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 29, 2007)

OMG thats so glam but pretty! the lips are awesome!


----------



## MissDiva (Oct 30, 2007)

this look is fresh and so beautiful


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 30, 2007)

woaa... hot... i love ur eyes!!! Looks soo great <3


----------



## ms_tae0301 (Oct 31, 2007)

very pretty!!!!


----------



## Evey (Oct 31, 2007)

How pretty! You have beautiful freckles! =D


----------



## Perple1 (Nov 2, 2007)

Luna ~ this is a GORGEOUS LOOK! I have all of the e/s colors & I'm going to try this...it's a beautiful fall look. I wish i had the lippies!    Thanx so much & keep them tuts a'comin!!!


----------



## sassychix (Nov 3, 2007)

this was bloody gorgeous!!!!


----------

